# Coteaz Goon Squad Armies?



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

So, recently I stumbled upon the "Barrel of Monkeys" list, which is basically Inquisitor Coteaz and as many Jokaero Weaponsmiths as you can get, possibly with some combo of other goons to give the list a little flex.

In a 2000 point list you can have as many as 54 lascannon/multimelta/heavy flamer wielding monkeys...which could be an impenetrable wall of death or a hilarious gore-spattered failure, depending on who goes first.

But it got me thinking of other possible spam lists (or just the utility of building a list wholly out of henchmen)

Swarms of dirty cheap Crusaders...less than the cost of a space marine nets you a 3+ invulnerable save, WS4 and a power weapon of your choosing. Sure, no multiple attacks except on the charge, and no shooting at all...but they can just stride across the field and get stuck in ASAP. Stick them in chimeras for a little ranged punch and the ability to cover ground quickly.

Death cult assassins offer a more fragile but more choppy alternative. 3 power weapon attacks per model at WS5 I6, and you can give each one a sword and axe so if you;re facing termies you just switch hands. only problem is 5+ invul and no shooting means you definitely need transport.

Daemonhosts seem a bit too random to be very useful, and servators require an inquisitor (but you could take two units of them if you strap on an extra inquisitor) in a 2k dual-foc list you could have up to 4 inquisitors, a total of 12 goon squads, 4 of which could be servators

Psychers would be interesting, potentially flinging around S10 AP1 pieplates at 36", but only one barrage per squad and of course the hilarious results of a perils of the warp potentially wiping out the squad.

Warrior Acolytes just seems like an expensive IG alternative, or a crappy space marine substitute...you could go the middle ground and have halfway cheap stormtroopers without the BS or special rules

So, could you build a decent list using just Coteaz and a possible second inquisitor and up to 6 Goon Squads? (Or double that in a 2k list)

Would you go for monotone spam of just one or two henchman types, or create specialized units (Monkeys and servators as your makeshift heavy support, some transported crusaders or DCAs for fast attack, etc), or create mixed units with several different guys?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

My standard henchfolk bands are:

Close up and Shield wall : 6 Crusaders with Axes + 6 DCA with a Sword and Axe each.

Termie Killers : 3 Jokaero, 3 Servitors with Multi-Melta and 6 Acolytes with Storm Shield and Plasma Gun. Kinda messing with the rolling having 3 monkeys but the lascannons are worth it.

Bombardment/Culexus Buffer: 7 pskyers, 3 Mystics + Chimera
(This gives the Culexus Assault 10 Str 5 AP 1 + anyone else who happens to be standing about.)

I also try to throw a few mysitcs in here and there if I take Summoning on the Librarian or if I'm planning on lots of Deep Striking.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Interesting stuff above. 

If I'm not mistaken Acolytes with a bolter are the same cost as guardsmen, so are actually much better than their Imperial Guard variants, with the exception of lacking heavy weapon teams and battle orders. However, instead they have access to better gear, and can be squaded however you like. I prefer to run them for 1 more point than a guardsman by giving them a Stormbolter. 

Magpie, 30+ points for a Acolyte with Stormshield and plasma gun? You crazy bro. Just add some Crusaders to that unit and save yourself the headache of a failed 3++ save and dead Acolyte. For 5 points less you have an extra model in the squad and an additional power weapon.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Arcane said:


> Magpie, 30+ points for a Acolyte with Stormshield and plasma gun?


Those guys are specifically designed to take out Terminators now that I am way down on AP2 stuff.

What I am toying with is 6 Crusaders in the front to take the hits and 6 Acolytes with plasma guns only behind to make the shots.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> What I am toying with is 6 Crusaders in the front to take the hits and 6 Acolytes with plasma guns only behind to make the shots.


This is what I was trying to say but it didn't come out right.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Goon Squads would also make great allies too.
Cotzy as the mandatory HQ, then two squads of goons for some cheap, effective fire and/or melee support.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I agree, it's also an easy way to get a Landraider in your army. Unfortunately no one else can be transported in it though :/ 

Now if only Grey Knights had access to Stormtalons in their list, it would be great.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

As a matter of principle I would limit myself to just inquisitors, goons and assassins.

I don't like GKs, but I do miss pairing up with inquisitors from time to time


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I run a whole Inquisition army from the GK book and it's worked well in the past. I always go for a bit of diversity in my units.

2 Jokearo is the sweet spot to make sure you get an ability and not just nothing at all. Then I add 3 Acolytes with either Melta guns or Plasma gun, some Stormbolter Acolytes to make up some numbers, a couple of DCA's to make the unit less tempting to charge. The only real difference is I put servitors in Coateaz's unit.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I was just thinking 3 plasma acolytes (or servies in Cotzy's unit) and 2 Jokaero inside a chimera would be pretty cheap and solid fire support.

Throw in a couple crusaders in case they get the transport shot up and have to hoof it, stick them in the front to soak up wounds

Three melta acolytes with, say four crusaders and the rest DCA inside a chimera would be a wicked little assault band. The melta guys probably wouldn't live through the first round of assault but they;re there to take pot shots on the way in


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Galahad said:


> The melta guys probably wouldn't live through the first round of assault but they;re there to take pot shots on the way in


Meltas (and flamers) are really coming into their own with the Overwatch rules now. You can gut an assault pretty quick with some lucky rolls.


----------

